# Looking for trainer in Chicago land area



## Ula Papiez (May 31, 2018)

Looking for recommendations for a good trainer/Club for my 11 month old GSD. We currently have a trainer, but I would like to change trainers with someone with a little more experience with GSD. My dog Shadow has started to bark and lunge at kids/strangers when they get a little close (15ft), this started happening about 2 months ago and we would like to continue obedience training. We don't have any children yet, but are planning next year. But I honestly can't tell that if my dog got lose, would he actually bite someone? and that worry's me. We are located in Naperville. Any advice would be much appropriated.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello Ula and WELCOME! :greet:



This is a training facility, not a club.


Fair & balanced training designed for each individual dog and owner. 

Carlos is fantastic! 

Wolf's Lair K9 - Northbrook
Wolf?s Lair K9 | Professional Dog and Puppy Training Services in Northbrook, Highland Park, Glencoe, Winnetka, Kenilworth, Wilmette, Evanston, Glenview, Skokie, Northfield, and Highwood, Illinois (IL) 





Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## *Nala* (Aug 8, 2018)

I am wondering if you had tried Wolf's Lair K9 - Northbrook yet?
I live in North Suburbs of Chicago as well, and actually their location is convenient for me, but I was looking to see if there were any other options in the area?
Any more recommendations?

Our new pup is 9.5-weeks-old-barracuda. I wonder what age we can start training her, or getting a trainer or going to classes.This is our first GSD, and actually 1st dog.


----------

